# Think about soundtracks!



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Once as I organized an Halloween party, I put the _Coppola's Dracula_ soundtrack on my CDplayer. 
I locked the "repeat" button on the track 12 (It is called "The King Of Fire").
I found this track perfect for introducing peoples in an horror mansion, there is some weird sounds, scary shout and the whole track gives a special atmosphere.

You could also follow that link:
http://davesworld56.250free.com/DavesHalloweenSounds.html

You can reach a free sound library on the page.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

I love spooky sounds and music. I can always use another site to add to my favorites. Thanks for posting the link, Dr. Z.


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

You're welcome RRguy. I don't have much experience but if I can help someone I'll do it with pleasure!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks for promoting my site Dr. Z. I just hope the bandwidth holds up. It doesn't renew for 7 days, and I can't afford to add extra. It's a ocmmon problem the months of September - December.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Halloweiner, I didn't know this was your site. I've checked out your midis before, but then I forgot about it. There's a lot of good sound here. I'll probably be back often. I'll try not to use too much of your bandwidth.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

No biggie. I wish i could afford more bandwidth this time of year. Being on a fixed income, and with the Holidays and all ,I have to really watch my spending these 4 months of the year especially.


----------



## maddy (Nov 4, 2007)

Ya..thats way cool Halloweiner..Ive been to your pages now for a year or so and THANK YOU


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

What are you spending on hosting/month? Whats ur bandwidth limit?

TJ


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Hosting is $6.95 a month for 10 GB Bandwidth. However this time of year I have gone through as much as 180 GB of bandwidth in one month. Especially in October. At $4.95 for every 10 GB extra bandwidth that hurts the wallet. I did have a better service with DreamHost. They got scared though, and dropped my account because I had music files hosted with them that someone complained about. I went through so much grief trying to re-load the files to another service that I said never again would I put all of my trust in a hosting site like that. It took me almost 5 months trying to re-post all of the files. I guess I have to live with it though because I've made the firm decision to share my Halloween sounds, and old LPs online.


----------

